# laughing song- He he ha ha he he ha ha



## Rich B

This one? It's HAHAHA by SMF ( in the comments there is a link to the song itself)


----------



## Dies4halloween

It's very close but it's no the exact, there was more laughing and less techno, this is cool though.


----------



## Rich B

Just search youtube for laughing techno, there are many others up there......


----------



## thepottershand

That is so funny that you posted this, because I went to the spooktacular at the zoo in RI and wondered the exact same thing about the laughing music! Did you ever find out what it was??


----------



## thepottershand

Ok, so like 2 minutes after I posted that last message, I went right onto youtube and looked up laughing techno song spooktacular zoo RI or something like that and found it right away! It's called "Don't Laugh" by Josh Wink. Here's the link on youtube, just in case you never found it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFfydjatQMU


----------



## Le floof bean

Dies4halloween said:


> so I head a song that is really cool, it's just a bunch of laughing over and over and it's put to a techno sound. Almost like the laughing at the end of Thriller. Does anyone know what this song is or where I could hear it? I heard it at the pumpkin spectacular at the Roger William Zoo in RI, encase anyone else has been and heard it.


This one?


----------



## djjerme

Doh, someone else beat me to it..

Josh Wink, “Don’t Laugh”.

Think I still have the vinyl somewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

